# OMG! I have ram fry! What to feed?



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

Typically you'd hatch your own bbs. They take a couple days to grow from eggs in salt water. So you should probably pick up some brine shrimp eggs asap as well as the appropriate salt. I'm sure theres tons of info on the net (I've only grown "sea monkies" as pets, not fish food)

Microworms also are typically something people have cultures of, and grow their own, unlike blood worms, tubifex, and adult brine shrimp that you'd purchase live in a pet store.

The fry don't eat until they're actively swimming, so if they're hatched but just wiggling around, you have some time, as they probably have a yolk sack. I've read about people feeding tiny fry decapsulated brine shrimp eggs -- unhatched. So you might try that as you're waiting for your bbs to hatch.

But this is all hearsay. The only fry I've ever raised successfully are livebearer fry. :icon_conf

BTW - Congratulations


----------



## MOsborne05 (Jan 7, 2007)

Do you have them in a tank by themselves? The only thing you can do tonight is grind up a little bit of food in your fingers. Flakes and bloodworms grind up to powder pretty easily. Just make sure you don't feed too much. Stop at the lfs tomorrow and get some brine shrimp eggs to start hatching your own, or some fry food. 

Congrats, good luck, and make sure you take some pics!


----------



## apachepony8 (Jun 4, 2007)

They're actually free swimming. Daddy has been rounding them up, popping them in his mouth and spitting them back into the nest. 

I'll try to take some pics, but there's a wonderful algae blob right in front of where they are...I don't know if the camera will focus properly. 

I'll go check out the LFS tomorrow.


----------



## GreenThumbing (Feb 23, 2008)

Congrats on the Ram fry, I bought one of those brine shrimp hatcheries from Pet Smart, its a little black box with a clear plastic piece on top. You fill the bottom part with tap water and the egg and salt mix, then the top piece with fresh water, the eggs hatch several times a day, for about 3 to 5 days before the mix needs to be replaced. To feed your fry you can just pour the bbs from the clear piece into the tank. The bbs are already cleaned of the saltwater. I think I paid $10.00 for the kit, then I bought some eggs, and aquarium salt for another $5.00. Its was cheaper to just buy the salt and eggs, then to buy more of their refill packets, although the packets make it very simple, pour, fill, wait. No need to mix saltwater, etc.

Good Luck, and keep us posted! I love my Rams, they are the life of my tank roud:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Till you can get something else, do what Just suggested- grind up some flakes. If you have a syringe or eyedropper, mix the flakes with some water and then use the eyedropper(whatever) to squirt some right in front of the fry.

If you go to www.Aquabid.com you can find all kinds of live cultures for pretty cheap.


----------



## eden_angelfish (Mar 10, 2008)

I breed angelfish, and for their first few weeks all I feed is live baby brine shrimp. I don't feed anything until they have been freeswimming for 24 hours, then I feed 3-4 light meals a day. As they get bigger, I gradually introduce crushed flake and freeze-dried foods as well. The black box style shrimp hatchery works pretty well, you can also j use a jar or other small container with an airstone in it. Congratulations on the babies, I hope they do well for you! If not, you'll probably get more every 2 or three weeks =)


----------

